

$100 Gold Apple Watch Upgrade - oneiric
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/638741610/plate-your-steel-apple-watch-with-24k-gold

======
thoughtpalette
I love this idea! Awesome looking kit and the DIY aspect is cool.

